# Pickles' first pro grooming



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi again everyone! I took Mr P today to get his first grooming - I had been clipping him myself, but I was unable to prevent a bit of matting in his armpits, so I thought a pro groom at a very reputable place would tidy him up a bit. I gave them reference photos, and had a 20 minute chat with the groomer about exactly what I wanted. (Essentially just a trim, with hygenic tidying and a rounded, shaggy face).

They made him look like a skinny Schnauzer.

I've gotten used to the look, and I still think he's adorable, but I wish I had gone with my own instincts and tried a serious groom on my own. I have several scissors, and have snipped around his face, privates, and paws myself - he looked a bit shaggy, but cute. When I discovered the mats, I panicked a bit and scheduled the groom. He certainly seems happier, on the bright side. And he's as soft as a kitten! I just miss my shaggy lil pup.

So does anyone have any tips for next time? I'm thinking of investing in proper shavers, so I can trim sanitary areas and body easier than with scissors, and continue trimming his face with scissors. I thought a pro groomer would do much better a job than I, but it doesn't seem to be the case.

I've attached two photos of my pup from today, just for reference.



















And why do they do that schnauzer trim anyway? I don't get it.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Aww he still looks like a beautiful Hav to me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww....he still looks cute tho!! It will grow out! Yours is just one of many 'bad grooming' stories we hear on this forum. They just don't seem to listen to the owners.( not all groomers, but alot of them)


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

It's the standard "puppy cut". Basically the only cut many groomers know how to do. Worse is that they do that when you told them not to. it will take awhile for the eyebrow area to grow out. I went thru this with my labradoodle; i tried unsuccesfully to do it myself and went from groomer to groomer. FInally i found someone that actually listened and followed my instructions. I'm not trusting anyone with my hav and will do her myself (until she blows coat and i might get desperate and take her, but will try and stay with her so she doesn't end up with a shaved face).

I'm sorry they did this to your dog. He doesn't care what he looks like, but it's distressing for you. You'll have your shaggy puppy back in a few months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

At this point start learning to keep the trim, but leave the hair alone where you want it to grow. You can learn.


----------

